
Is it Possible for a Spacecraft to Fly Straight Through Jupiter? - alexandros
http://www.popsci.com/military-aviation-amp-space/article/2009-09/it-possible-spacecraft-fly-straight-through-jupiter#comment-44958
======
nearestneighbor
No: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Jupiter_interior.png>

------
jacquesm
What kind of a nonsense question is that ?

~~~
ErrantX
My Father teaches astronomy classes to school kids from 4 to 18.

This is apparently a surprisingly common question; especially for older kids
(before they do any real work on density in class)

~~~
jacquesm
Sure, but by the time those kids arrive at HN they're supposed to know better
no ?

Gas giant always was a mis-nomer though, I'm sure that's part of the problem.

